# I want to go back to Food industry - ISCAHM or MIHCA?



## casadolce (May 15, 2017)

I want to go back to Food industry.I finished Assoc.in HRM but unfortunately I didn't used anything what I've learned in College aside from cooking when I arrived here in Italy during the time when EU is in deep crisis. I would like to study cuLinary to enter Food industry but I'm confused which school should I go.I alrrady enquired both schools.ISCHAM,they offer fundamentals in Culinary Arts or NCII in cookery since I can only afford this course which cost P30-60,000 in 6 mos. but the question is,is this enough to enter the industry while others can show their diploma. I worked in restaurants in PH after college but didn't enjoy being a food attendant coz What I like is to prepare and cook. on the other hand, MIHCA, they have Professional course in Culinary Arts that cost P200,000 and assurance to work in a cruise ship for 9 mos.duration.Please do help me, I would like to take a short course also here in italy for Master in Meat and I'm thinking a short course in ISCAHM,but are they enough to get a position in the kitchen? Thanks for any response.


----------

